# Has anyone experienced itchy rash over stomach & (.)(.)'s on tww???



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi its 7 days after embryo transfer for me and a few days ago I developed a huge itchy red rash all over my stomach and (.)(.)'s... I normally suffer from eczema but this doesnt seem the same... I have steroid cream to relieve my ezcema but do not want to chance it just incase me little babies are sticking with me!! Havent called my Doctor as never find them very helpful!

Has anyone experienced this??


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi hun

im no expert and don't want to worry you however it sounds like an allergic reaction  

can you call your clinic for advice?

Suze xx


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I thought it may be a reaction to all the drugs over the past month or maybe a stress rash... Will see how I get on over the weekend... may call the clinic Monday..


----------



## TaniaW (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Are you on metformin by any chance?  That caused me to have a rash all over my stomach, they took me off of it for that reason.  Hope you find out, shame your clinic are not helpful.

Good luck!

Tx


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi - no im not on metformin... Just the pessaries now.... maybe its them - suppose I will never know! It seems to be easing about now - hopefully thats a good sign!!


----------



## TaniaW (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Glad the rash has eased.  Just realised how close you are to testing!!  Good luck!    

T x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

its prob the pessaries youre allergic to


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Flossy,,

... not far now for you testing!!

just had to post,,, as i read this i suddenly became really itchy all over my arms!! talk about reading into other peoples symptoms!!


x


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for your messages... testing tomorrow but got horrible feeling it hasnt worked. tested yesterday bfn and today I have really bad af pains and headache that I normally get just before I come on!


----------



## TaniaW (Mar 20, 2008)

Well keep positive, it's not over till it's over! Sending you lots of   and    .

Take care and good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

keep positive flossy! You just never know til you test tomorrow.

Sending you loads of   and   for positive result for you!

x


----------

